# How long does honey stay fresh?



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

A long time if properly stored.
Try a goggle search.
Here's one for example: http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/gen01/gen01338.htm

[ December 30, 2005, 10:17 PM: Message edited by: The Honey House ]


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've read that it is the only human food that never spoils.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

It probably won't be long before someone says: "Honey has been found in ancient Egyptian tombs, and it was still good!"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It depends on how many kids who like PB and Honey sandwiches.

But seriously, honey will remain unspoiled for an indefinite time as long as it doesn't get water in it.

mark


----------



## HoneyBee56 (May 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies. I remember reading that refrigerating honey isn't necessary. The honey tasted as good as when it was purchased but I figure I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

It does remain good (for us) a long time, but honey continues to undergo changes in storage. Lesley Bailey writes in 'Pathology of the Honey Bee' that old honey (several years) is not good for bees. I don't personally know since my honey always disappears before several years have elapsed.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think 3000 years is the limit. After that you should put it in a museum.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

> I remember reading that refrigerating honey isn't necessary.


Not only is it not necessary, it is definitely not recommended since it will crystalize much quicker in a refrigerator then it will in the cupboard. However, you can put it in the freezer for long term storage (however it would be a little hard to spread on a PB sandwich when it's that cold).


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

It can be frozen this way, too:
http://www.ice-cream-recipes.com/ice_cream_recipe_honey.htm


----------

